# Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2005)

Wenngleich das Küchenforum sicher nur eine untergeordnete Rolle im Anglerboard spielt, kommen doch immer wieder viele Fragen und auch viele Tipps und Rezepte rund um die Fischzubereitung.

Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, ob nicht einer der verehrten Leser/User im Küchenforum auch mal Lust, eines seiner Lieblingsrezepte als "Rezept des Monats" im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) vorzustellen, anstatt dass ich das immer machen "muss". 

Ob mit oder ohne Foto, ob kalt, warm, Vorspeise, Suppe: Alle Rezepte rund um den Fisch haben eine Chance.

Aus den eingesandten Rezepten können wir dann auch mal eine schöne Rezeptsammlung (Toprezepte der Boardies) machen.

Wer also Lust und Zeit hat, bei Interesse einfach mit Magazin@Anglerboard.de in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

PS: Wer es noch ins Februarmagazin schaffen will, muss sein Rezept bis zum 20.01. eingeschickt haben.


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Moin Moin ,
na Thomas da muß ich doch gleich mal meine Frau fragen ob sie nicht ein paar leckere Rezepte hat . Bei der Kochbuchsammlung ( ca. 100 Stck.  |supergri ) sollte doch was drin sein oder  #6 ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Noch besser wie aus Kochbüchern klauen wäre natürlich ein Rezept direkt von Deiner Frau)))


----------



## chinook (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch besser wie aus Kochbüchern klauen wäre natürlich ein Rezept direkt von Deiner Frau)))


 
 Oh, ja bitte. Bitte nicht eine Sammlung von immer wieder irgendwo abgeschriebenen Rezepten. Und bitte auch nur solche, die einer inneren Logik folgen und nicht schon beim Lesen dazu zwingen, diese unzuformulieren. 

 Lieber wenige Rezepte und die dafuer wirklich gut. Gerne auch neue Impulse, in vielen anderen Kulturen finden sich hervorragende (Fisch-)Rezepte. Aber auch hier gilt: Bitte widerspruchsfrei und bitte bei besonderen Zutaten deren genaue Verwendung. Wenn ich bedenke, was ich in darauf spezialisierten Kochbüchern schon alles gelesen habe ... Kaum ein Chinesisch-Kochbuch, dass die Verwendung von Sichuan-Pfeffer (inclusive des Namens ;-)) nicht komplett falsch beschreibt. Usw ...

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

@Chinnok
dann entlock doch deiner Freundin gleich mal die "Makrelen-Suppe"... die war wirklich ganz  fein


----------



## chinook (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Chinnok
> dann entlock doch deiner Freundin gleich mal die "Makrelen-Suppe"... die war wirklich ganz  fein


 
 Ich werde Dein Urteil weiterreichen und ich schau mal, ob sie das soweit erweicht, dass sie das Rezept rausrückt. Mir jedenfalls wird sie es nicht geben, aber wenn ich Ihr zeige, dass Du Interesse hast ...

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Genau chinook, ran an die (Fisch)Buletten und her mit den Rezepten)
Selbstverständlich nimmt auch jeder, dessen Rezept veröffentlicht wird, an der Verlosung der Preise unsere Sponsoren teil


----------



## chinook (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau chinook, ran an die (Fisch)Buletten und her mit den Rezepten)
> Selbstverständlich nimmt auch jeder, dessen Rezept veröffentlicht wird, an der Verlosung der Preise unsere Sponsoren teil


 

 Dann will ich den Sharping ...


 -chinook


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Verlosung heisst das!!
Nicht Verschenkung)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Aber ich kann ja mal ein gutes Wort für Dich einlegen


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Hi,

ich werde mich morgen oder überselbigen an die Tasten setzen.

Weil ein mehr-oder-weniger-Eigenrezept begeistert mich selbst immer wieder.. :l - vielleicht kommt es ja auch für den ein oder anderen Boardie in Frage bzw. auf den Tisch! |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Na also)
Immer her mit Euren Rezepten)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Mal wieder in Erinnerung bringen.
Also her mit Euren Rezepten)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Mir läuft das noch zu schleppend, daher will ich mal einen drauf setzen:
Unter allen Rezepteinsendern für das Rezept des Monats im Magazin für das Jahr 2005 wird ein Kochurs verlost.
Ich werde für einen Tag zum Gewiner reisen, in seiner Küche mit seinen Utensilien und Zutaten wie einfach und schnell man Fisch zubereiten kann (je nach Entfernung wäre eine Schlafgelegenheit dann nicht schlecht).
Also immer her mit Euren Rezepten!!!


----------



## Amazone01 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Thomas das ist wirklich eine superspitzenmäßige Idee  nur leider koche ich nur nach Rezept und es sollten ja eigene sein!


----------



## Dog (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Hi Thomas,

dein Angebot ist mehr als verlockend und sollte ich gewinnen, wäre es für dich auch eine Herausforderung in einer "gut" sortierten Sudentenküchen etwas zu zaubern!

Also hier mein Rezept, perfekt für schmuddelige, feucht-kalte Wintertage:

Caldeirada (Galicischer Fischeintopf-Orginalrezept aus Spanie)

Zutaten:
-800g Fisch (Seehecht oder Zackenbarsch; er darf beim kochen nicht  
                  zerfallen etc.)
4EL Olivenöl
2 Knoblauchzehen
1 Zwiebel
2 grüne Paprikaschoten
2 Tomaten (überbrüht und geschält)
1 Messerspitze Cayenne-Pfeffer
1 Lorbeeblatt (zerrieben)
800g Kartoffeln
1/8L Weiswein (bloß kein süßer à la Mädchentraube!!)
1/4L Wasser

Zubereitung

1. Fisch(Filets) in 3x3cm große Würfel schneiden
2. Öl in einen Topf erhitzen + feingehackte Knoblauzehen
                                        feingehackte Zwiebeln
  -> alles leicht anbräunen lassen
3. In Streifen geschnittene Paprika & geviertelte Tomaten hinzugeben
  -> 10min schmorren lassen, mit Salz Pfeffer und Lorbeer würzen
4. Schichtweise die dünn geschnitten Kartoffelscheiben (roh) drauflegen, 
    darauf dann die Fischwürfel.
5. Nun Wasser und Wein drauf und bei mäßiger Hitze warten bis die Kartoffeln
   gar sind.
! nicht umrühren, nur auf der Platte hin- und herrücken !

Wichtig bei der Sache ist der Cayenne-Pfeffer:
Zitat" Ein Hauch Schärfe darf die Caldeirada haben, gerade so, als ob die Meigas (Span.: Hexen) die Zunge streiften!"
Der Eintopf ist absolute spitzenklasse, würzig und pikant, und schon beim Kochen verbreitetet er so ein angenehmen Duft, das man richtig Appetit bekommt.

Viel Spaß

Dog


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Klasse Dog) Ist doch schon mal ein Anfang)
An alle: Schickt mir bitte Rezepte als Worddokument zu, wenn Ihr Fotos habt auch einfach als Anhang in die Mail packen.


----------



## Dog (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Soll ich das nun auch noch tun (mit dem Word Document?)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Brauchste nicht, aber wenn jeder hier seine Rezepte renhaut wirds sonst zu unübersichtlich für mich, galt für die näxten Rezepte, Dir nochmal herzlichen Dank)


----------



## Dog (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Würde mich brennend interessieren, falls es jemand nachkocht, was ihr davon haltet. Meine Schnecke war total aus'm Häuschen.


----------



## eiswerner (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Hallo Thomas ich hab dir auch ein Rezept welches wie jedes Jahr in Norwegen Zubereiten 
Gruß Eiswerner


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

@ eiswerner: Herzlichen Dank, ist angekommen)
An alle:
Ihr braucht das nicht wie  eiswerner hir als Worddokument reinstellen, sondern bitte an ne Mail angehängt an magazin@anglerboard.de schicken.


----------



## Auto.Hermann (21. März 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Hallo Thomas,
immer der, der die Fische fängt sollte sie auch zubereiten. So geht es mir immer. Mit dem Restinhalt unseres Ferienhauskühlschrankes kam ein leckeres Rezept zustande, das ich Dir per Mail zugesandt habe.

Viel Spaß beim nachkochen
wünscht

Auto-Hermann


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Ist angekommen, danke)


----------



## Magic_Moses (22. März 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Hier das Lieblingsrezept meiner Kinder (Reihenfolge der Zubereitung variiert mitunter):

*Gepresstes Fischmehl in Semmelbröseln*​​_Zutaten:_

500g Fischmehl
2 Eier
150g Semmelbrösel
Salz, Pfeffer und Kräuter nach Belieben

(wenn grad kein Fischmehl und keine Semmelbröseln zur Hand sind, kann man ersatzweise auch auf IGLU-Fischstäbchen zurückgreifen)

_Zubereitung:_


Fischmehl und Eier gut vermengen und in rechteckige Förmchen verfüllen.​
Mit der mechanischen o. wahlweise auch hydraulischen Presse die Masse in Form pressen (sollte keine Presse vorhanden sein, in den gelben Seiten nach dem nächstgelegenen Stahl- oder Walzwerk erkundigen)​
Die geformte Fischmasse kurz in Ei und anschließend in Semmelbröseln wenden​
(Für Köche die auf o.a. Fischstäbchen zurückgreifen entfallen Schritte 1-3)​​
Öl in einer Pfanne erhitzen​
Ehefrau erklären, dass man(n) genau weiß, was man(n) da tut​
Kinder erklären, dass sie nichts am Herd verloren haben, weil die Platten heiß sind und man sich da "aua" (ersatzweise auch "autschi") macht​
Mit dem rechten Ringfinger vorsichtig fühlen, ob Öl bereits die richtige Temperatur hat​
Ringfinger unter fließend kaltem Wasser abkühlen und nichts anmerken lassen​
Ehefrau ankacken, sie solle das Grinsen sofort einstellen​
Kinder erneut ankacken, dass sie nichts am Herd verloren haben​
Fischstäbchen in das heiße Öl geben​
Heiße Ölspritzer auf den Armen ertragen wie ein Mann​
Ehefrau ankacken, sie solle das Grinsen sofort einstellen (wahlweise auch Küchenverweis aussprechen)​
Schnell in den Keller rennen und Bier raufholen​
Festellen, dass Ehefrau vergessen hat, Bier mitzubringen​
Schnell zurück in die Küche rennen und Kinder ankacken, dass sie nichts am Herd verloren haben​
Fischstäbchen wenden​
Heiße Ölspritzer auf den Armen ertragen wie ein Mann​
Schnell zum Nachbarn rennen und um Bier anpumpen. Evtl. kurz Zigarette anstecken und über Bundesligaergebnisse vom Wochenende diskutieren​
Zweiten Schnaps beim Nachbarn unbedingt ablehnen und spätestens nach der dritten Kippe zurück nach Hause​
Fenster öffnen, damit der dunkle Qualm besser abziehen kann​
Ehefrau klar machen, dass man die Lage im Griff hat​
Fischstäbchen mit Glättspachtel aus der Pfanne kratzen und im Hausmüll entsorgen​
Kinder ankacken, dass die Fischstäbchen vom Heulen auch nicht wieder "heile" werden​
Bier auf ex trinken​
Pizza-Taxi anrufen​
Angeln gehen​
#h​ 
Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## dorschhai (22. März 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Mal wieder ganz großes Tennis!#6 Ich feier ab!:q


----------



## Magic_Moses (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

*Filet von der Forelle*
* an Buttermais *
*in *
*pikanter Senf-Kräutersauce*​
Ich als leidenschaftlicher Fischesser hatte bis vor wenigen Tagen ein großes Problem:
Meine Frau mag keinen Fisch der sie ansieht, Gräten oder noch irgendwelche Schuppen an sich hat, oder aber generell nach Fisch schmeckt. 
Hm....... Scheidung käme zu teuer, also musste ich mir etwas einfallen lassen.

Nachdem ich vom sonntäglichen "Frühschoppen-Angeln" zwei große Regenbogner mit nach Hause brachte, habe ich diese erstmal kurzerhand feinstens filetiert. Somit war das Kopf-, Gräten- und Schuppenproblem schon einmal vom Tisch.
Nun war wie gesagt Sonntag und alle Läden logischerweise geschlossen, ich hatte Hunger auf Fisch und meine Frau wollte ich mit am Tisch haben.
Eine kurze Bestandsaufnahme in Keller und Kühlschrank ergab folgenden Bestand an verwertbaren Nahrungsmitteln für ein oppulentes Fischgericht:​
eine Dose zarten Gemüse-Mais​
1 EL Butter​
10 Kartoffeln​
1 - 1 1/2 EL scharfer Senf​
100ml Sahne​
500ml Brühe (Hühner- o. Gemüsebrühe)​
30g Mehl​
30g Fett (Butter o. Schweineschmalz)​
halbe Zwiebel​
frische o. TK-Kräuter (Petersilie, Schnittlauch, Dill, etc.)​
2-3 Eier​
Mehl​
Semmelbrösel​
1/2 TL rosenscharfer Paprika​
Pfeffer​
Salz​
Saft einer halben unbehandelten Zitrone​
*Zubereitung:*

Die Filets waschen, trockentupfen, leicht mit Salz und Pfeffer bestreuen und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln. Anschließend kurz auf Seite oder in den Kühlschrank stellen.
Kartoffeln schälen und in Salzwasser kochen. 
Währenddessen helle Mehlschwitze herstellen. Hierzu das Fett in einem Topf zerlassen. Anschließend die fein gewürfelten Zwiebelstückchen bei mittlerer Hitze glasig schwitzen und das Mehl in das Fett einrühren. Die Brühe nach und nach angießen. Hierbei gut rühren und immer erst wieder nachgießen, wenn die Flüssigkeit kocht und anfängt sämig zu werden. Den Senf, die Sahne und den restlichen Zitronensaft dazugeben, mit etwas Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken und Kräuter nach Belieben hinzufügen. Anschließend bei niedriger Hitze und geschlossenem Deckel unter gelegentlichem Umrühren minimal köcheln lassen.
Butter in einem Topf zerlassen, den Mais hinzugeben und bei geringer Hitze ziehen lassen.
Das Eigelb verschlagen, pfeffern, salzen und den Paprika hinzugeben.
Filets in Mehl wenden, durch das Eigelb ziehen und anschließend in den Semmelbröseln wenden.
Öl in einer beschichteten Pfanne erhitzen und die Filets von beiden Seiten goldbraun braten.

Die Filets, die Kartoffeln und den Mais schön auf einem Teller anrichten, etwas Senfsauce auf das Filet und die Kartoffeln verteilen - fertig.

Hierzu einen trockenen Weißwein (Kerner ist mein Favorit zu Fischgerichten) reichen.

Der süßliche Mais bietet einen tollen geschmacklichen Kontrast zu der pikanten Sauce und selbst meine Frau war restlos von diesem Rezept begeistert.

Bon appetit und viel Spaß beim Nachkochen!

#6 
​


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Mann,

da wird ja Thomas9904 neidisch.

Wenn das so gut schmeckt wie es sich ließt, mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Magic_Moses (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*



			
				Lauben-Lothar schrieb:
			
		

> Mann,
> 
> da wird ja Thomas9904 neidisch.
> 
> Wenn das so gut schmeckt wie es sich ließt, mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
Tut es!


----------



## FETZENFISCH (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Hi Namensvetter!

Schau Dir Doch Mal Mein Rezept " Forellenextasy" An!
Das Ist In Meinem Verwanten Und Freundeskreis Zur Zeit Der Absolute Renner.
Ich Habe Diese Kombie In Noch Keinem Kochbuch Oder Wochezeitungen Der Gesetzten Damen Gefunden. Es Entstand Aus Einer Kleinen Vorspeise Der " Futterkiste" Auf Amrum; Die Das Rezept Für "ööksensees" ( Wirklich 2ö) Nicht Verraten Wollten; Ein Schafskäse Mit Einer Superschmeckenden Sahnesosse Im Salamander überbacken. Nach Viel Testen Haben Meine Frau Und Ich Den Geschmack Gefunden Und Mit Gemüsen Und Fisch Weiterentwickelt.

Probiers Mal; Echt Lecker.

Bin Fischwirtschaftsmeister Und Trage Einen Kleinen Gourmettempel Oder Auch Feinkostgewölbe ( Bauch ) Vor Mir Her. Weiss Garnicht Woher Das Kommt; Obwohl Ich Soviel Fisch Esse.

Mahlzeit Thomas
Dein Fetzenfisch


----------



## Magic_Moses (26. September 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Ja - ich möchte diesen Kochkurs unbedingt gewinnen!
Deshalb hier der zweite Vorschlag aus der Jagdhaus-Küche.... |supergri 

*Lachsfilets an Bandnudeln mit Schinken-Käse-Sauce*

für 4 Personen​ 

250g Bandnudeln

4 Lachsfilets á 125g



für die Soße:



1 EL Butter

1 kl. Zwiebel

75g fein gewürfelter Katenschinken

250ml Gemüsebrühe

125ml trockener Weißwein

200ml Sahne

Saft einer halben Zitrone

frisch gemahlener weißer Pfeffer

Soßenbinder für helle Soßen



Die Schinkenwürfel in die heiße Butter geben, bis sie merklich Flüssigkeit abgegeben haben.

Anschließend die fein gewürfelte Zwiebel dazugeben und im geschlossenen Topf glasig dünsten. Mit der Brühe und dem Wein ablöschen und anschließend im geöffneten Topf und bei großer Hitze auf 1/3 vom Anfangsvolumen reduzieren.

In der Zwischenzeit Nudelwasser vorbereiten und die Filets säubern, trocken tupfen, säuern und salzen.

Sahne in den mittlerweile reduzierten Fond geben; ab und zu umrühren, bis die Soße schön sämig ist.

Nudeln nach Vorschrift kochen und die Filets in reichlich Butter von beiden Seiten goldbraun braten.

Nudeln abgießen und die Filets mit frisch gemahlenem Pfeffer (weiß o. schwarz) würzen.

Die Soße mit der Zitrone und dem Pfeffer abschmecken und je nach gewünschter Konsistenz mit dem Soßenbinder abbinden.



Die Portionen schön anrichten.



Weinempfehlung: trockener Weißwein

Guten Appetit!


Damit auch absolute Kochanfänger klarkommen, gibts das Rezept auch live zum Mitkochen!
Lachsfilets an Bandnudeln mit Schinken-Sahne-Sauce


----------



## Sxxlflx (18. November 2005)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

ich würde die bandnudeln in schwarz und grün nehmen und statt der käse-schinkensoße eine limettensoße verwenden...
dazu einfach zucker ankaramelisieren (nich zu dunkel da die soße nich braun werden soll)...ein paar unbehandelte limetten abreiben...dien zucker mit einem gemisch aus gemüsebrühe und dem saft der limetten ablöschen...warten bis sich der zucker aufgelöst hat und dann noch nen schuß weißwein dazu...dazu nehm ich meist einen trockenen...die limettenschalen dazu, abschmecken ob'nich zu sauer ist und mit hellem soßenbinder oder stärke abbinden...ergibt zum lachs einen wunderbaren kontrast und ist deckend-transparent...

wohl bekomms...


----------



## Magic_Moses (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

DANKE!!!!

Haben eben mit großer Freude dem Januar-Mag entnommen, dass ich den Kochkurs mit Thomas gewonnen habe! :m :m :m 

Leider habe ich mich aus gesundheitlichen und zeitlichen Gründen in den letzten Wochen und Monaten etwas rar gemacht, aber für den Kochkurs müssen wir unbedingt einen Termin finden. 

Freut mich, dass die Rezepte und das Video so gut ankamen.
Thomas - setz' dich doch mal bitte zwecks Terminvereinbarung mit mir in Verbindung :q 

Allzeit Petri,


----------



## Acipenser (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

*Hering Asiatisch*

   Zutaten:
   Gr. Pfanne
   3-4 Heringe pro Person
   Etwas Sesamöl
   Saft von 1 Zitrone, Sojasauce, 1 Schuss trockener Sherry
   ½ Teelöffel Zucker, 5-Gewürzepulver 
   Alternativ etwas Kreuzkümmel, 1 Prise Zimt, Coriander, Sternanis, Bockshornklee, Black Onion Seeds – im Mörser fein zerrieben
   Etwas Mondamin

   Die Heringe filetieren – ich lasse die Haut dran – und in 2-Finger breite Stücke schneiden. Aus dem Zitronensaft, Sojasauce, Sherry, Zucker und Gewürzen eine Marinade rühren und die Fischstücke einlegen und ca. ½ Stunde marinieren. 

   In der großen Pfanne das Sesamöl heiß werden lassen und die abgetropften Heringsstücke kurz und kräftig anbraten. Die Filets sind recht dünn, brauchen daher in der Pfanne wirklich nur 2-2 ½ Minuten. Aus der Pfanne nehmen und warm stellen.

   Jetzt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

   1.)[FONT=&quot]    [/FONT]die Heringsstücke so servieren und einen Dip aus Sojasauce und etwas Zitronensaft dazu reichen
   2.)[FONT=&quot]    [/FONT]die restliche Marinade in die Pfanne geben, kurz aufkochen, das Mondamin mit etwas Wasser glattrühren und die Sauce damit andicken und über den Fisch geben

   Beides ist sehr lecker. Jetzt könnte man sich noch verkünsteln mit irgendwelchen Gemüsen und Reis oder Reisnudel dazu, aber ich ziehe es vor, das einfach so als Vorspeise zu essen. Da reichen dann 3-4 Heringe pro Person.

   Tip:
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Achtung mit der Sojasauce. Da ist eine Menge Salz drin. Wenn die zu stark in der Pfanne einreduziert, konzentriert sich auch das Salz und es wird schnell zu salzig. Also auch wenn man Sojasauce liebt – so wie ich – vorsichtig damit umgehen
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Den Zitronensaft sollte man vor der Verwendung probieren. Es gibt Zitronen, die relativ mild sind, aber auch welche, die sehr sauer sind. Davon lieber etwas weniger verwenden.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Die oben genannten Gewürze sind meine Standard-Asia-Gewürze, die ich in wechselnden Anteilen verwende (ich bin kein Freund von Gewürzmischungen). Vor allem mit dem Sternanis sollte man vorsichtig sein, das kann leicht sehr intensiv werden.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Zur Variation können auch fein gewiegter Knoblauch oder Ingwer in die Marinade oder in die Pfanne, für etwas Schärfe sorgt ein gutes Sambal Olek oder Chillieschoten.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Das Rezept geht auch hervorragend mit Makrele

   Mahlzeit


_Acipenser_


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Und immer her mit mehr )

Dannngggee!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

@ Acipenser  , das hört sich ja lecker an , muss ich auch unbedingt mal ausprobieren .
Hätt noch nen paar Kleinigkeiten die das ganze Eventuell noch verbessern könnten ( weiß ja nicht ob dus schon probiert hast).

1. Sesamöl ist sogut ich weiß  weniger zum braten , sondern eher zum würzen . Ich verwende bei Asiatischen Gerichten meist Erdnussöl .

2. Statt Sherry schonmal Sake probiert ?

3. Japanische Sojasoße ist ein wenig milder im Geschmack und auch nicht so salzig . Ich benutz schon garkeine andere mehr ...


----------



## Fröya (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Meine Favoriten:

BLANDEBOLLE (gemischte Fisch-/Kartoffelknödel)

1 Pfund Fisch durch den Wolf drehen.
1 Pfund Kartoffeln reiben, ausdrücken.
Fisch und Fleisch mit 2 El Mehl, 2 El Stärke, Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat, Zwiebel mischen. Knödel aus dem Teig formen. Die Knödel kann man eventuell mit Speck oder Grammeln(ausgelassenes Fett bzw. Schwarte) füllen.
Die Knödel in kaltes (!!!) Wasser legen, aufkochen, ziehen lassen (ca. 30 Minuten)
Dazu gibts gekochte Kartoffeln, Karotten, Rüben, Geräuchertes, Grieben,..


CURRY-TOMATEN-KRABBEN/FISCH
2-3 kleingehackte Zwiebeln und Knoblauch andünsten, 1 El Tomatenpüree, 1 El Sojasauce, 1 El Currypulver, 1/3l Römme dazu.
250 g Krabben oder festen Fisch (Lumb, Seeteufel, Heilbutt,...) in Stücken in die Soße geben und nochmals aufkochen.
Dazu gibts Reis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Und immer her mit weiteren Rezepten zum veröffentlichen im Mag, sehr guuuut!
))


----------



## Acipenser (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

@Kochtoppangler: 
1.) ist korrekt, aber ich habe meistens Sesamöl im Haus und seltener Erdnussöl, daher hier meine Wahl
2.) Sake dito, aber ein trockern Sherry gehört nun mal in den Haushalt. Aber ich gebe Dir recht, originaler und besser ist es mit Sake, es geht aber auch mit Pflaumenwein und anstelle von Zitronensaft Sushi-Essig
3.) Auch da hast Du recht. Ich habe immer die Kikkoman im Haus, allerdings geht aus dem Etikett nicht hervor, welches Land da vertreten ist. Lediglich: gebraut in Nederlands. Die kaufe ich mir immer in der guten 1ltr Flasche, die Qualität stimmt, im Gegensatz zu manchen Billigprodukten. Da habe ich schon so manches entsorgt.

Drück mir mal die Daumen, dass ich irgendwann mal wieder einen schönen Aal fange. Ich habe da eine schöne Idee entwickelt.

Sobald ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe, schreibe ich wieder mehr. Versprochen.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

@Thomas: hast Du schon mal Fisch mit Amaranth paniert? ich habe hier ein Pfund von den Körnchen und denke mir, dass das doch eine gute Panade abgibt (grob geschrotet)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Sicher nich schlecht, aber Amaranth hat auch nen Eigengeschmack, der sich nicht mit "normalem" Mehl vergleichen läßt.

Wird vielleicht nicht jedem schmecken - muss es aber ja auch nicht ))


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Kommt auch noch per Mail @Thomas |supergri 

*Fischcurry mit Rhabarber *
Zutaten für 4 Portionen: 

600 g Dorschfilet
1/2 Zitrone, nur den Saft
1 große Zwiebel(n), gehackt, 
1 Knoblauchzehe, 
300 g Rhabarber
2 EL Öl (Sojaöl), 
2 EL Curry, 
375 ml Gemüsebrühe, 
100 g Sahne,
1 Bund Petersilie, glatt, 
1/2 TL Zucker, 
Salz
Pfeffer, weiß, 

Zubereitung: 

Fisch abbrausen, trocken tupfen und in mundgerechte Würfel schneiden. 
Mit 3/4 des Zitronensaftes beträufeln. Dann salzen und pfeffern und zugedeckt kalt stellen. 
Rhabarber putzen, schälen und in ca. 1 cm große Stücke schneiden. 
Öl in einem breiten Topf erhitzen und die gehackte Zwiebel darin bei schwacher Hitze anbraten. 
Den Knoblauch schälen und zur Zwiebel pressen. 
Rhabarber ebenfalls dazugeben und etwa 3 Minuten mitdünsten, 
dann mit Curry und Zucker bestäuben. 
Gemüsebrühe angießen und mit Salz, Pfeffer und restlichem Zitronensaft würzen. 
Die Sahne unterrühren, aufkochen und offen ca. 10 Minuten köcheln lassen. 
Petersilie waschen, trocken schütteln, Blättchen abzupfen und hacken. 
Fischwürfel in die Sauce geben und bei schwacher Hitze etwa 5 Minuten gar ziehen lassen. 
Nochmals abschmecken und Petersilie darüber streuen.

Dazu passt Reis


----------



## fish4fun (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Bin eher auf schlichte Meeresfrüchte, Krustentiere und Tintenfische eingefahren. Bei Bedarf bitte melden.


----------



## Acipenser (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Das Ergebnis aus einem missglückten Experiment:
*
Fischsuppe Asiatisch*

   Zutaten:
   Dorschfilet in mundgerechten Würfeln
   Fischbrühe
   Etwas Selleriejulienne
   Etwas Karottenjulienne
   Einige Bohnensprossen
   Einige feine Lauchstreifen
   Noriblätter
   Sojasauce
   5 Gewürze-Pulver
   Etwas Sushi-Essig
   Etwas Mondamin zum Andicken

   Die Fischbrühe erhitzen und die Sellerie- und Karottenjulienne angaren, Lauchstreifen dazu geben, sowie die Keimlinge. Die Fischwürfel in der Suppe gar ziehen lassen, mit 5-Gewürze-Pulver, Sushi-Essig und Sojasauce abschmecken, die Noriblätter in die Suppe bröseln und darin auflösen. Zum Schluss kann man etwas Mondamin mit Wasser glatt rühren und die Suppe leicht andicken (muss aber nicht sein). 


   Tip: 
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]wer gerne einen Hauch Schärfe im Essen mag, der kann noch Sambal nach belieben unterrühren oder ganz fein geschnittene Chillieschoten
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Ein paar Shrimps, kurz vor dem Servieren mit aufgewärmt, machen sich auch gut


   Mahlzeit


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Asiatische Fischsuppe ist lecker , ich hab da auch nen gutes Rezept :
Zutaten ( für 6 Personen )
500 gr Garnelen
Bund Frühlingszwiebeln (In feinen Streifen)
2 Rote Zwiebeln          (gewürfelt)
1 Stange Lauch           (in Streifen)
2 Fischfilets z.B. Dorsch (in Stücke geschnitten)
10x10cm Stück Kombu (kann man auch weglassen)
ca. 100gr Mie Nudeln
ca. 2El Rote Currypaste
ca. 2TL Curry
ca. 1TL Rote Chili feingehackt
ca. 2EL Fischsauce
ca. 3EL Japanische Sojasoße / 2 EL normale Sojasauce
ca. 2EL Zitronensaft
ca. 2TL braunerZucker
Salz
Pfeffer
1 Schuß Sake
1 Brühewürfel
Schmand

Fischstücke sowie Garnelen Frühlingszwiebeln , Zwiebeln und Lauch  anbraten , mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen . (die Fischstückchen brate ich alleine an , damit sie nicht so auseinanderfallen)

2 l Wasser + das Kombu Stück (Kombu vorher mit einem trockenem Tuch säubern)  langsam erhitzen (darf nicht kochen) nach ca. 15 min das Kombu stück entfernen und das Wasser zum kochen bringen . Lauch , Zwiebeln und Frühlingszwiebeln rein und das ganze dann mit den ganzen Gewürzen , Pasten und Saucen abschmecken . Das ganze nochmal kräftig aufkochen lassen .

Wenn man das hinbekommen hat 25min köcheln lassen , Fisch und Garnelen hinzufügen , 10 minuten später die Nudeln dazu und das dann noch solange weiterköcheln lassen bis die Nudeln durch sind .


----------



## Acipenser (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Halleluja, klingt das gut. Da ich noch keine Currypaste bekommen habe, die mir auch schmeckte, würde ich für mich die weglassen, den Rest aber unverändert übernehmen. Klasse. Danke.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Also ich hab auch schon 2 Stück probiert die mir beide nicht so doll geschmeckt haben , nun benutz ich die die es immermal bei Aldi im Angebot gibt und die find ich recht lecker .

Denk aber mal mit ein wenig nicht zu scharfem Sambal dürfte das ganze genausogut funktionieren , nur bekommt die Suppe dann nicht so eine schöne Rote Farbe .

Oder eventuell mal gelbe Currypaste probieren , die ist ja ein wenig milder und hat einen etwas anderen geschmack als die rote.


----------



## Acipenser (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

habe beretis alle Currypasten vom Aldi durch, diverse Sonderangebote und Material vom Asiatenladen. Ich nehme zum würzen lieber das, was ich mir frisch mörser und zum Schärfen Sambal oder gemörserte Chillies. Rote Farbe geht notfalls auch mit Tomatenmark.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

*Dorsch mit Knoblauch/Olivenpesto überbacken*

   Zutaten:
   Fischfilet
   5-6 Knoblauchzehen
   8-12 grüne Oliven ohne Füllung


   Naja, ein richtiges Pesto ist es nicht, aber lecker dafür und einfach zuzubereiten.

   Fisch abspülen, trocknen, salzen und in einer Pfanne in etwas Olivenöl von beiden Seiten anbraten. Derweil sollten auch die Knoblauchzehen in etwas Olivenöl garziehen.

   Die Oliven ganz ganz fein hacken, die weich gedünsteten Knofels zerdrücken und mit den Oliven vermischen.

   Ist der Dorsch fast auf den Punkt gegart, herausnehmen und auf einen Teller oder eine Auflaufform geben. Mit dem Knofel-/Olivenmix bestreichen und im vorgeheizten Ofen mit herzhafter Oberhitze kurz überbacken.

   Ich hatte dazu feingewürfelten grünen Paprika in der Pfanne mitgegart.

   Dazu passt ein kräftiger Rotwein oder ein kühles Bier.


   Tip:
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Mit dem Knoblauch nicht sparen, damit es nicht zu wenig wird. Knoblauch ist allerdings blutdrucksenkend, wer also von Haus aus einen niedrigen Blutdruck hat, wird danach ein langes Mittagsschläfchen brauchen
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Sehr gut geht auch der chinesische Knoblauch. Da wird die ganze Zwiebel verwendet, da es dabei keine einzelnen Zehen gibt. Der chinesische Knoblauch hat ein angenehmes, mildes Aroma.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Der Belag kann schön variiert werden. Z.B. ein Sardellenfilet kurz abspülen und unter die Paste arbeiten oder einen Löffel mittelscharfen Senf oder feingewiegte Chillies oder frische mediterrane Kräuter.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Frischen Parmesan darüber hobeln und mit überbacken. Das ist eine schöne geschmackliche Abrundung – aber auch intensiv.
   -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Dazu passt auch ein gemischter Salat mit Olivenöl/Balsamico Dressing

  Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

*Risotto mit Meeresfrüchten*

   Olivenöl
   Risotto Reis (Arborio)
   Zwiebeln gewürfelt
   Knoblauch in Scheiben
   Trockener Weißwein
   Gemüsebrühe
   Frischer geriebener Parmesan / Parmiggiano
   Meeresfrüchte: Venusmuscheln, Shrimps, Tintenfisch (Sepia, Kalamares und / oder Oktopus)
   Festfleischiger Fisch wie z.B. Leng und Lumb


   Ich nehme für Risotto meinen Teflonwok, damit lässt sich gut arbeiten.

Die Zwiebeln in einem reichlichen Schuss Olivenöl gut anschwitzen, dann den (ungekochten) Reis dazu geben und immer gut durchrühren. Wenn der Reis anfängt glasig zu werden, gibt man Tassenweise die Brühe dazu. Immer weiter gut umrühren, wenn die Brühe vom Reis aufgenommen wurde, wieder Brühe nachgießen. 

Erst kurz bevor der Reis gar ist (er hat dann noch einen gut merkbaren Biss) den Knoblauch dazu geben und einen kräftigen Schuss Weißwein. Das Risotto ist gut, wenn die Reiskörner sich miteinander verkleben und innen noch etwas Biss haben. Dann die Meeresfrüchte unterrühren und die Fischwürfel, wenn der Fisch knapp gar ist, den Parmesan. Noch einmal kurz ziehen lassen und servieren.

   Tipps:
   -idealerweise sind Fisch und Meeresfrüchte genau auf den Punkt gegart und der Reis hat noch knapp Biss
-man kann das Risotto noch verfeinern, indem man ein gutes, säurearmes, kalt gepresstes Olivenöl zusammen mit Basilikum mit dem Stabmixer püriert und eine Art flüssiges Pesto herstellt, das man auf dem Teller um das Risotto gießt
-ist der Parmiggiano schon etwas reifer und damit auch intensiver im Geschmack, notfalls weglassen, er soll das Gericht nicht zu sehr dominieren
-wenn Wein dazu getrunken werden soll, muss er gegen das kräftige Risotto bestehen können. Hier ist ein Pinot Griggio angebracht.

   Mahlzeit


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

*einfache Lachsrolle 

*eine Tüte Kartoffelmasse (Kloßteig)
Räucherlachs oder gravad Lax in Scheiben
Muskat, Dill

Frischhaltefolie (50cm) auf einen Tisch ausbreiten und Kartoffelmasse darauf ausrollen bis ca. 5mm Dicke 
(der Teig klebt nicht an der Rolle fest, wenn man eine zweite Folie obenauf legt)
Die obere Folie wieder entfernen und die Fläche mit Muskat und Dill leicht würzen. Die Lachsscheiben gleichmäßig auf der Oberfläche verteilen. Jetzt mit Hilfe der unteren Folie einen Wickel rollen, ohne diese Folie mit einzurollen. Am Ende wickelt man die entstandene Rolle in diese Folie wie in eine Wurstpelle, die Enden (Zipfel) werden mit den Fingern gehalten und die 'Wurst' zusammen gedreht, so daß keine Luft mehr darinnen ist. Nun wird das Ding mitsamt der Folie in leicht kochendes Wasser (ohne Salz) in Abhängigkeit der Rollendicke für ca. 30 min gelegt (wenn gar - Rolle schwimmt oben)
Noch heiss Folie entfernen und mit Lachsmesser in ca. 1cm dicke Scheiben schneiden und mit Sahne-Dill-Sauce servieren.
Oder in Folie belassen und am nächsten Tag wieder im Wasser heiss machen, dann läßt sich rolle besser schneiden.
Oder auch als kalte Scheiben zum Salat oder Vorspeise.

dazu einen Gewürztraminer

guten
Schwefi

[ein Lachsmesser ist ein sehr dünnes und schmales Messer zum Schneiden von dünnen Scheiben]


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Ja klasse, immer weiter so!!


----------



## Acipenser (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

ich hätte da noch einen Fisch mit Ernusssauce, wäre das interessant? Muss ich nur noch zu Papier bringen

Mahlzeit


----------



## Fishing (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich hier einige super Rezepte gelesen habe, möchte ich auch einen kleinen Beitrag leisten.

*FORELLENFILETS IN WERMUT*

  für 4 Portionen benötigt man:

      800     Gramm  Forellenfilets
      100     Gramm  Butter
      200     ml  Weißwein
      100     ml  Weißer trockener Wermut
         1     Zwiebel
         1     Teel. Estragon
      200     ml  Sahne
                Salz und Pfeffer
                Zitronensaft

  Weißwein und Wermut zusammen mit der gehackten Zwiebel, Estragon und Pfeffer einkochen lassen. 80 g Butter unter stetigem Rühren mit dem Schneebesen flockenweise darunter ziehen. Mit Salz und Zitronensaft abschmecken, mit Sahne verfeinern.

  Die ausgenommenen Forellenfilets salzen, pfeffern und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln. Den gewürzten Fisch kurz in der restlichen Butter braten und anrichten. Die Sauce darüber geben.

Mit Brot oder Baguette oder auch einem frischen Salat ist das ganze 'ne super, leckere und einfache Sache.

  Bon Appetit


----------



## Acipenser (28. September 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Ja, warum immer Thomas und die immer gleichen anderen Täter? Hat keiner ein schönes Rezept für uns? Die Liebe, auch die zum Angeln, geht doch durch den Magen. 

So Gott will, schaffe ich es vielleicht am Wochenende, Euch ein schönes Rezept für Blinis als passenden Begleiter zum Gravad Lachs und Forellenkaviar zu Papier, nein eigentlich doch weniger zu Papier, wie schreibt man das denn korrekt, zu Bildschirm(?) zu bringen.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

*Blinis (zum Räucherlachs / Gravad Lachs, Forellenkaviar *(siehe Bild)*):
*




* Zutaten:*
1 1/4/ l Milch (also 5/4 l)
                1 Päckchen Hefe (oder 2 Beutel Trockenhefe)
                500 g Buchweizenmehl
                500 g Mehl
                200 g Butter (zerlassen)
                6 Eigelb
                40 g Salz
                50 g Zucker
                1 EL Grieß
                4 Eiweiß (zu sehr steifem Eischnee geschlagen)
                1/8 l Schlagsahne (cremig angeschlagen)

*Zubereitung:*
Die Milch ein wenig erwärmen, bis sie lauwarm ist. Währenddessen Mehl, Buchweizenmehl, Salz, Zucker, Grieß und Trockenhefe miteinander vermengen; verwendet man Frischhefe, diese in der Milch auflösen. Die Milch unter die vorgenannten Zutaten rühren und an einem warmen Ort gehen lassen.

Nacheinander die zerlassene Butter, Eigelb und Eischnee, zuletzt die Sahne unterziehen.

Die Blinis werden mit Butter oder Öl in einer Pfanne zu kleinen Küchlein gebacken. Sollen sie frisch gegessen werden, im Ofen warmhalten (mit Alufolie abdecken, damit sie nicht antrocknen).

Die oben genannte Menge reicht für ca. 80 Stück. Was übrig ist, wird eingefroren und nach dem Auftauen im Backofen oder in der Mikrowelle aufgewärmt. Am Besten schmecken sie, wenn sie in Butter rausgebacken werden; dazu braucht man 2-3 Päckchen Butter!

Zu den Blinis gibt es Creme Fraiche oder Schmand mit Forellenkaviar oder Räucherlachs / Gravad Lachs mit Senfsauce.

Mahlzeit


----------



## sprogoe (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau chinook, ran an die (Fisch)Buletten und her mit den Rezepten)
> Selbstverständlich nimmt auch jeder, dessen Rezept veröffentlicht wird, an der Verlosung der Preise unsere Sponsoren teil




Hier mein Rezept für Fischbuletten, welches ich mir allerdings auch "erschlichen" habe und zwar in einem Fischgeschäft eines Fischermeisters an einem gro0en norddeutschen See:


Mengenangaben gelten für 1 kg Fischfilet, wobei man jede Art von Süßwasserfisch nehmen. Intensiver schmecken sie allerdings mit Meeresfisch (Köhler, Dorsch usw.) oder einer Mischung aus Süß- und Salzwasserfisch.

Zutaten:
1 kg Fischfilet
2 Zwiebeln 
2 Eier
2 altbackene Brötchen
1 Bund Petersilie 
1 Bund Schnittlauch
Salz
Pfeffer
Paprikapulver
Gewürze nach Geschmack
1 Stück fetter Speck ca. 300 g

Zubereitung:

Fischfilet und Zwiebeln 1 mal durch den Fleischwolf drehen, eingeweichte und gut ausgedrückte Brötchen zusammen mit den aufgeschlagenen Eiern, Gewürzen und den Kräutern in die Masse kneten, Buletten formen.
Den fetten Speck in ganz kleine Würfel schneiden und den Boden einer heißen Pfanne damit ausstreuen und auslassen. Dabei soll der Speck nicht gebräunt werden. Die Buletten drauflegen und andrücken, so brät der Speck in die Buletten ein. Mit der 2. Seite der Buletten genauso verfahren.
Für die nächste Pfannenfüllung die restlichen Speckwürfel entfernen (werden sonst zu braun) und wieder frischen Speck einstreuen. Braten wie zuvor.
Mir schmecken die Buletten am besten kalt, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Gutes Gelingen und guten Appetit wünscht sprogoe


----------



## hedewe (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieso eigentlich immer ich?????*

Ich hab ein Rezept für Dorsch

4 Scheiben Fisch (Dorsch) 
Salz Pfeffer, weiß 
1 Zitrone(n), den Saft davon 
2 Tomate(n) 
1 Zwiebel(n) 
3 EL Kräuter, italienische, tiefgefroren
200 ml Sahne 
100 ml Fleischbrühe 
50 g Butter​ 
*Zubereitung*

Die Dorschscheiben salzen und pfeffern. In einer backofenfesten tiefen Pfanne Butter schmelzen lassen, die Fischscheiben einlegen und mit dem Zitronensaft beträufeln. Die Tomaten in Scheiben schneiden und die Zwiebel fein würfeln. Auf jede Dorschscheibe Tomatenscheiben und Zwiebeln geben. Die Kräuter mit Sahne und Fleischbrühe verrühren und über dem Fisch verteilen. Deckel auf die Pfanne und in dem vorgeheiztem Backofen bei 200°C 20-25 Minuten backen.


----------

